# Hi there



## Shariel (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi, I've recently picked up writing again after a long break. Hoping to get more experience and new friends from joining this forum.


----------



## Shinn (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Baron (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Triquediqual (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forums

Triq


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm also new. Welcome on board.


----------



## Jay Kay (Aug 3, 2007)

hi and welcome to the forums shariel ... what a beautiful name! i've never visted malaysia but will one day ...


----------



## Shariel (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment on the name, Jay Kay! You are most welcomed to visit Malaysia. Its a very beautiful country (we have good climate too ;> )and I think we do have one of the world's best beaches!! Do let me know if you are coming here. Will be more than happy to bring you sight-seeing. ^_^


----------



## Meg101 (Aug 6, 2007)

hi. you'll like what you read and i'm sure i will like what you post


----------



## camayes (Aug 6, 2007)

hey hey!  welcome!  i actually spent 3 years in malaysia, living near bangsar.


----------



## Shariel (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, Meg101. Thanks and I'm sure I'll like what you write too. =) And to camayes, when were you in Malaysia? Exactly which part of Bangsar were you staying at? Cool place huh? One thing for sure, you'll never get frostbite here. ^_^


----------



## Triquediqual (Aug 6, 2007)

DeepThought, welcome to the forums.

Triq


----------



## camayes (Aug 6, 2007)

near bangsar, in a place called damansara heights.  also lived pretty close to 1 utama for a few months.  island hopped in langkawi, but only for a couple weeks.


----------



## Shariel (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh...Damansara Heights  Nice place yea? I'm staying at Tropicana area. Its quite near to 1 Utama. So what do you think of Malaysia? Would you like to come back for a visit? ^_^


----------



## camayes (Aug 7, 2007)

malaysia is an amazing place and i do hope to return sometime soon.  i am as eager to return to the city as i am to return to the jungle.  the years i spent there are beyond compare.


----------



## Shariel (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, when you do come back here be it to visit for stay for a spell...do drop me a line. ;-) Will be glad to bring you around. Cheers!


----------



## Taeyx (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome, Shariel.  Hope to read some of your writings soon.  I'm a new one too, so we both have things to discover here.


----------

